
Should cyclists be required to get licences? - icholy
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/the180/western-alienation-war-on-climate-change-and-bike-licensing-1.3284956/should-cyclists-be-required-to-get-licences-1.3284982
======
manicdee
TL;DR: usual scenario of "person did something … on a bike, therefore punish
all bike users in ways we would never punish pedestrians."

It's like "I am doing X … on the Internet/a computer, give me money!" except
with less expected return on investment.

------
xnx
no

